# Wall outlet behind blank outlet plate



## Ryadalex (Feb 25, 2017)

So i recently did some renovation work in my basement and did some wood paneling over the existing dry wall and just cut the boards around the wall outlet. Well the tv is wall mounted and just so has it the cord drops neatly behind the wood paneling and plugs into the outlet. My question is can i put a blank wall plate on the wood paneling covering the outlet with the tv plugged in to make it look nicer or do i have to pull the outlet, outlet box, and plate out or leave it recessed and uncovered? Covering it with the blank wall plate still makes it technically accessable correct?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 25, 2017)

It's a violation to run the cord behind the wall paneling in accordance to IRC E3909.1 and NEC 400.8

Welcome to the BCF & thanks for posting


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> It's a violation to run the cord behind the wall paneling in accordance to IRC E3909.1 and NEC 400.8
> 
> Welcome to the BCF & thanks for posting




So is something like this meet code???


http://inmyownstyle.com/2015/02/hide-cords-wall-mounted-tv.html


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes; has receptacles fixed in place if using approved UL cable e.g. romex or MC as required for the construction type.


cda said:


> So is something like this meet code???
> 
> 
> http://inmyownstyle.com/2015/02/hide-cords-wall-mounted-tv.html


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

Not only can the cord not go behind the wall , but the plug is serving as a disconnect and must be readily accessible .


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

tell Albert I didnt say the recep could not be recessed , I said the plug had to be readily accessible , that means no tools like a screw driver are needed to get to it . Behind the cover is accessible meaning that no building materials have to be cut to gain access . Look up the NEC definition of " readily accessible " and "accessible  " . Tell Twain hello for me also .


----------

